# 1099-misc & 1099-k from Uber



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Did everyone that made over 20K get both a 1099-K & 1099-misc from Uber? I don't want to enter both of them as income because they are for the exact same dollar amount the only difference is the K is broken down by month. Why would they send both, Lyft only sent the K.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Only got the 1099k the 1099mis. Is just for bonuses. Can't see anyone making over 20000 in bonuses. I'd contact Uber. This could be a problem if Uber sent both to IRS .


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

My documents online are correct, online my 1099 - misc is only for about $800. But I also got a 1099 - misc and K in the mail, the one I got in the mail is incorrect. Calling uber support was a joke, they dont know anything.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The miscellaneous for 800 is the correct 1099 misc. Then the 1099-k is your big dollar amount for gross earnings. Does anyone know what the point of separating them out is? I'm assuming it's due to taxes on their end. On our end both are untaxed income. I found it odd that Lyfts 1099 misc is about 40% higher than Ubers. Yet My gross income is five times higher on Uber than Lyft.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> The miscellaneous for 800 is the correct 1099 misc.


I know, but if they sent all three to the IRS I will be flagged. I dont want to deal with that in the future.



Daisey77 said:


> Does anyone know what the point of separating them out is?


I think the 1099K is used to help them stay away from employer status, it's just used for processing payments. The 1099Misc is money that came from Uber directly, not the passenger.


----------

